# prezzo a corpo



## Akire72

Ma esiste questo modo di dire? Io non riesco a trovarlo neanche in italiano, eppure so che c'è perché lo trovo scritto su molte fatture. E' un prezzo che include svariati interventi o pezzi per i quali non si dà ogni singolo prezzo ma un prezzo globale/totale della voce. Che ne so, non funziona il rubinetto, chiamo l'idraulico che mi cambia tubi, manicotti, ecc ecc. + manodopera. Fa tutta la descrizione dell'intervento e dei pezzi cambiati, poi in fondo mette "prezzo a corpo". Un sinonimo potrebbe essere "globale" che ho trovato come "overhead" ma non è proprio la stessa cosa.


----------



## Frenko

Beh, esiste vendita a corpo (bulk)...


----------



## mateintwo

Even though it does not fit with the description you gave one word comes to mind: *bare bones cost* like in *we cut the costs to the bare bones* and I thought in Italian there may be a way of saying the same and then prezzo a corpo could mean "naked body price" (not dressed up)??


----------



## Frenko

No mate,
bare bones means with no extra while a corpo means total. Think of accorpare... and forget naked bodies


----------



## Akire72

in bulk = all'ingrosso, cioè in grossi quantitativi.

Bulk price: "prezzo all'ingrosso"? (cioè scontato per fornitori che comprano grossi quantitativi per poi rivenderli a un prezzo intermedio ai dettaglianti).

Mate, quello che dici tu è "prezzo all'osso" ed è molto colloquiale, di certo non si può mettere in una lettera professionale o in una fattura. Comunque buono a sapersi, non conoscevo questa forma idiomatica!


----------



## Frenko

Akire72 said:


> in bulk = all'ingrosso, cioè in grossi quantitativi.
> 
> Bulk price: "prezzo all'ingrosso"? (cioè scontato per fornitori che comprano grossi quantitativi per poi rivenderli a un prezzo intermedio ai dettaglianti).


Credo che in bulk possa anche significare in blocco... (e.g. computer e sistema operativo in bulk)


----------



## Akire72

allora forse "price in bulk"? Can any native confirm or reject? Thank you.


----------



## mateintwo

Frenko got my mind away from naked bodies when he wrote: *corpo means total. Think of accorpare*

and then I think the best English translation could be: *All inclusive price or cost*
(this would fit with the description *prezzo a corpo* at the bottom of the invoice)


----------



## mateintwo

Akire72 said:


> allora forse "price in bulk"? Can any native confirm or reject? Thank you.


 
Yes you can say "price in bulk" in English but you should only be so lucky to have your plumber charge you "price in bulk" cost (in reality you pay retail price++)


----------



## Jamila

Hi all!

I usually put "total amount due"  when I don't specify every single price.


----------



## Akire72

This is what I mean. I'm proposing to this guy a complete set of moulds composed of:
1st-pressing buffers,
2nd pressing buffer
plates
ejectors
rubber bases

This is all in one entry of the proforma invoice I am writing, then there are other single entries with their corresponding prices. Each of the items mentioned above have a standard price but here their sigle price is not mentioned as they are taken as a set of items which the client will need altogether to produce what he wishes.


----------



## amman2003

mateintwo said:


> Yes you can say "price in bulk" in English but you should only be so lucky to have your plumber charge you "price in bulk" cost (in reality you pay retail price++)


 

Bulk I asume is definition for larger quantities at smaller price (discount)...not sure about the correct commercial translation...

amman2003


----------



## mateintwo

I then think that what Jamilla suggested would work fine to put on the bottom of the invoice.

Total amount due.


----------



## Akire72

Mate, TOTAL AMOUNT DUE i always there, no matter what...


----------



## Jamila

Akire72 said:


> Mate, TOTAL AMOUNT DUE i always there, no matter what...


 
Ok Akire, ho capito cosa intendi!

Credo sia preferibile tu faccia due fatture proforma, una standard dove inserisci gli items con i loro prezzi ed un'altra dove inserisci le descrizioni senza i prezzi singoli e solo alla fine inserisci l'importo totale.
Seconde me è meglio, così eviti di avere un documento poco chiaro.

Può essere una soluzione?


----------



## mateintwo

Akire72 said:


> Mate, TOTAL AMOUNT DUE i always there, no matter what...


 
I do not see the problem on one invoice you can certainly show one complete set of moulds (aaa, bbb, ccc, ddd......) and the price for the set
then followed by products with specific prices and at the end
Total amount due.


----------



## Akire72

In fact you can, I was just wondering how I could say that the price is referred to the whole set, i.e. "prezzo a corpo" and not for each single item in the entry.


----------



## mateintwo

Akire72 said:


> In fact you can, I was just wondering how I could say that the price is referred to the whole set, i.e. "prezzo a corpo" and not for each single item in the entry.


 
Yes to emphasize it is a "package" price you could say:

The all inclusive price for a complete set of moulds (composed of .....
.....)


----------



## mateintwo

Thought a little more about this. The word that is closer to *prezzo a corpo* when talking prices and costs I would say is *incorporate *but is normally used when analyzing the impact of risks and costs on something (like the market price). The new union contract is already incorporated in the share price of company XYC but it can also been used (not so much on invoices) but when making quotes/presenting estimates:

Normally it is used for rather complicated products and services. For example:

Incorporated in the price (quote) for our Industrial Press Model H123-A is transportation, installation and free on the spot free technical support for 6 months. 

Incorporated in the monthly Condo maintenance fees are …….

But in these examples you can also say *include *and Garzanti shows one meaning of incorporate in Italian = includere, comprendere


----------



## Akire72

Thought of it too overnight (tho the profoma invoice has already been sent, but well I will use it some other Time ): what about *over-all price*?


----------



## mateintwo

Akire72 said:


> Thought of it too overnight (tho the profoma invoice has already been sent, but well I will use it some other Time ): what about *over-all price*?



When hearing overall price I think *price considering all cost factors* like the selling price of Refrigerator A is cheaper than Refrigerator B but when considering the energy efficiency of B the overall cost (over the life cycle of the product) of B is lower.


----------



## Akire72

I see what you mean, but I think it could work in this case, as I mean: all in all for the set you need you are going to pay this. (this is the over-all price for the complete set)


----------



## mateintwo

Akire72 said:


> I see what you mean, but I think it could work in this case, as I mean: all in all for the set you need you are going to pay this. (this is the over-all price for the complete set)


 
It would not be wrong but in my opinon more common (and quite clear) is what we said yesterday: The all inclusive price for a complete set of ....

Also overall price/all in price sugggests there is some kind of service like free delivery/techinical help included.


----------



## maristella

Salve a tutti.

nella frase "la vendita viene fatta *a corpo* e non a misura al prezzo che ....", *a corpo *viene intesa com'è? in inglese. che parola potrebbe andare bene???

grazie mille!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

What kind of goods are we talking about?


----------



## maristella

We are talking about a sales contract/deed for a house.

thanks

p.s. - I understand that it refers to the entire thing, it is just that I cannot think of a way to put it into english.

the entire phrase is ...

La vendita viene fatta a corpo e non a misura al prezzo che viene di comune accordo stabilito ed accettato definitivamente tra le parti in Euro (/00) + IVA di Legge che la Parte Promissaria Acquirente si obbliga a pagare alla Parte Promittente Venditrice nei modi e termini seguenti:


----------



## Memimao

I usually translate as _en bloc_


----------



## maristella

So we could say...

the sale is as a whole or 
the sale is en bloc....


----------



## alitaker

Ma "a corpo" si usa molto in italiano (in questo contesto)?
Non l'ho mai sentito.
Se è possibile, io direi "a unità (abitativa)" e quindi tradurrei in inglese:
"The sale is per (house) unit, not per dimensions"


----------



## maristella

I agree it doesn't make much sense but since it is a contract, they usually don't make sense.

what you have said is correct because it is pertaining to a particular unit.

thanks for your insight.


----------



## kiriku-it

Ciao Maristella,
allora nel linguaggio commerciale:
prezzo a corpo: *lump sum*
oppure qualunque cosa "a corpo"
*on a lump basis

*Spero ti aiuti.

ciao


----------



## Necsus

L'Hazon-Garzanti dà:
'_vendita a corpo_, bulk sale', dove
_'vendita a corpo_, (_dir_.) in cui il prezzo è stabilito con riferimento non alle misure del bene venduto, ma al suo complesso'.


----------



## onietta

E' corretto come dice Necsus, "bulk sale" è il termine per tradurre vendita a corpo, che prescinde dalle misure dell'immobile, ma si tratta di una cifra stabilita/concordata.


----------



## IsaInToscana

Ciao a tutti,

Sto traducendo un preventivo di costi per l'allestimento di un percorso didattico di un parco minerario.

Questa è la parte contenente il termine che mi crea problemi:

Descrizione: Grafica, edizione e foto
Prezzo unitario: *A corpo*
Prezzo totale: [la somma]

Mi chiedo e vi chiedo se anche in questo caso si usa il termine "by bulk". Forse sarebbe più adatto "lump sum"?

grazie a tutti


----------



## ALEX1981X

Io ricordo tutti e 2...andrei per _*by bulk*_ per esprimere "a corpo"

Il dubbio è però per me : ma prezzi all'ingrosso era* Bulk Prices * giusto ??


----------



## IsaInToscana

Prezzi all'ingrosso dovrebbero essere "wholesale prices". Bulk sarebbe come dire "sfuso".


----------



## Odysseus54

Io dico "lump sum".  La cosa e' gia' stata discussa in precedenza.


----------



## IsaInToscana

Grazie mille per la rispota. Ho pensato, in fatti, che corretto "lump sum". Mi dispiace di non essere riuscita a trovare l'argomento sul forum.
Grazie ancora.


----------



## IsaInToscana

Scusate. Non "in fatti", ma "infatti"


----------

